# Highgrade Seeds



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 25, 2012)

Still kicks ***. Awesome beans, very fast shipping, very responsive via email. Currently growing 5 of HG's strains: blueberry, purple cindy, ak47, electric fruit punch, mulanje gold.


----------

